# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Chỉ bằng con chó

## dulichnt

Bố vợ hỏi con rể: "Con có biết bơi không?"

- Dạ con không ạ - Con rể vui vẻ trả lời.

- Thế thì con chẳng bằng con chó rồi! - Bố vợ cười đểu

- Thế bố biết bơi không ạ? - Con rể vẫn vui vẻ

- Dĩ nhiên là ta có! - Bố vợ ưỡn ngực cười đắc chí

- Thế hóa ra bố cũng chỉ bằng con chó thôi! - Con rể sung sướng cười mỉa.

- !!!!!

----------


## sapaskytravel

Một người con rể thông minh và hoạt náo,

----------


## dulichnt

bạn là con rể hay con dâu?

----------


## sunoi

Một kinh nghiệm gặp bố vợ trong tình huống này

----------


## dulichnt

mình ko nghĩ đây là kinh nghiệm đâu hehe

----------


## nguyetnt

tát cho thằng con rể 1 cái hỗn... rùi con rể tát cho bố vợ 1 cái... k bít dạy con...

----------


## phamhuungoc

Giận cá chém thớt, nói thầm: "Tối về tui cho con gái ông biết tay"!!!

----------


## nhoccon007

> Giận cá chém thớt, nói thầm: "Tối về tui cho con gái ông biết tay"!!!


Hi hi, chú cứ thích đùa  :Big Grin:

----------


## programer89

Trả treo với bố ah, khỏi lấy vợ nha con

----------

